# Tool info



## Dandecremer (May 5, 2013)

I need some information on a tool I seen once it is a top track cutter that makes two cuts in the track on both sides of the stud and bends the outside of the cut in with one crimp so studs can still get deflection thanks I would like to know where I can find one thanks


----------



## comremodel (May 6, 2009)

Ya mean something like this? http://malcoproducts.com/product/kitchen-bath/drywall/drywall-tools/punch-lock-stud-crimper-redline#


----------



## Dandecremer (May 5, 2013)

No this just notches the top track so the stud is stuck between two snips so it still has deflection


----------

